# Amazon Granted FAA Clearance For Prime Air Drone Delivery Fleet



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...prime-air-drone-delivery-fleet#comment_stream








Does anyone know what companies build these?

And here is one of these drones in action:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well that is not going to fit down the hall way of an apartment complex.

Can they be trained to drop at the back door ?

How many do you think will be shot at ?

I was out on an evening walk a couple of weeks ago and hear this thing over my head. Yes it was a drone, but i'm like wtf ? where is this thing going, where did it come from. What is the range on one of these. Is it LE patroling a neighborhood ?

It was heading towards DLA5 and or Riverside PD. It just slowly kept going until I couldn't see it anymore.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

There goes the neighborhood... and lots of driver jobs.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I getting my sling shot ready so I can take one down.



Mash Ghasem said:


> There goes the neighborhood... and lots of driver jobs.


Uber Eats will be next.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> There goes the neighborhood... and lots of driver jobs.


But think of the amount of free food you'll get if you live in an apartment building...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

and the law suits they will get when they drop packages on people.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Why do I feel like Ive read this same headline every 4 months for the past 5 years?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Amazon flex anyone?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...prime-air-drone-delivery-fleet#comment_stream
> View attachment 503864
> 
> Does anyone know what companies build these?
> ...












I like the " Grim Reaper" Drone . . .

Just in time for Halloween !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well that is not going to fit down the hall way of an apartment complex.
> 
> Can they be trained to drop at the back door ?
> 
> ...


I suspect some drones are being used for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Areyousure said:


> Why do I feel like Ive read this same headline every 4 months for the past 5 years?


Because the main stream news just can not bring them selves to tell the truth and is one sided. And then recycle old news.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I suspect some drones are being used for nefarious purposes. :frown:


They have Already been Caught smuggling drugs into nearly every prison . . . .


----------

